# [Q] Youtube not playing videos - server error. Fix?



## xolanir (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone! I've just had my N7 for two days now and am diggin everything about it. It's running 4.2.1, rooted, stock, with Franco's latest nightly kernel, and the nexus louder audio mod by Misledz, just to give a background. I'm having a tiny issue though with Youtube, where it doesn't play any videos, and it says that "there was a problem playing the video, due to a network error. Tap to retry". I've gone ahead and cleared both the cache and data, and the issue is still persistent. I also uninstalled the app, and did a fresh install, but no bueno. Does anyone know what the issue could be, and could you please point me in the direction as to how I can fix it? Thanks in advance for the help! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xolanir (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump...









Edit: I think I may have solved it, and that the issue was the HD playback. I toggled the HD off, and then Youtube started to play the content in SD. So I wonder what the issue is with the HD setting/streaming on the N7?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't have a problem with HD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you use ad block plus? I had to turn it off on my n7 and gnex. Wouldn't play YouTube or update Facebook.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

